# New Rebel Xti Test Shots



## DrussRob (Mar 21, 2007)

I recently got a new camera and thought I'd share some of my initial learning/test shots with you guys.

sope.. here dey is.


----------



## DrussRob (Mar 21, 2007)

a few more...
The snail was a pet shop rescue, but I'm afraid his shell rot is too far advanced to be reversed. 
the last pic is my infamous 56g "cube" tank.


----------



## DrussRob (Mar 21, 2007)

Lastly is a pic of a new and strange type of dogfish.


----------



## DrussRob (Mar 21, 2007)

If you're thinking of getting an Xti, these shots here should give you an idea of what it can do.
!Dialup Warning!

An absolutely HUGE picture of a ramshorn snail. 3 megs 

High Defenition Images

Rich Colors

More colors

Macro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the pic of the snail & fish together. Very cute pup.Taking cloesup's of flowers is my favorite pics to take...Nice job!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sweet camera isnt it! I love mine. Now you need an external flash and and a wireless transmitter or off shoe cord to get some real nice tank shots. I notice a little camera shake in a few shot. Try increasing your ISO or shutter speed


----------

